# Fellow Prismo - Superpowers for your AeroPress?



## Buckulus

http://fellowproducts.com/prismo/

Has anyone seen this new gadget for the AeroPress from Fellow?

It looks like it'll increase the pressure to make a more espresso like coffee.

I'd get on the pre-orders and do a review if it wasn't for the £50 shipping to the U.K!


----------



## julesjules

Looks interesting but at that price I'll wait for someone else to report back first!


----------



## Benjijames28

I was thinking of ordering these in bulk. I was going to order around 25 and sell them on here and eBay for a more reasonable 20 pounds.

Anyone interested?


----------



## kennyboy993

Yep


----------



## lake_m

Kennyboy993

lake_m


----------



## DougalMcGuire

Benjijames28 said:


> I was thinking of ordering these in bulk. I was going to order around 25 and sell them on here and eBay for a more reasonable 20 pounds.
> 
> Anyone interested?


I'd take one for £20. I was looking earlier and the 'FedEx budget shipping' was $58...


----------



## Benjijames28

I will get some ordered then. Looks a cool little product, the shipping is ridiculous though.


----------



## donblacc

Benjijames28 said:
 

> I was thinking of ordering these in bulk. I was going to order around 25 and sell them on here and eBay for a more reasonable 20 pounds.
> 
> Anyone interested?


I would also be keen! Saw this the other day,might be potential there


----------



## MSM

Also interested


----------



## beany

interested, too !!!!!!


----------



## Apatche64

Interested too


----------



## lake_m

So....

Kennyboy993

lake_m

DougalMcGuire

donblacc

MSM

beany

Apache64


----------



## Buckulus

Add my name to the list too then please! Great idea.


----------



## Bogwoppit

lake_m said:


> So....
> 
> Kennyboy993
> 
> lake_m
> 
> DougalMcGuire
> 
> donblacc
> 
> MSM
> 
> beany
> 
> Apache64


Count me in too please


----------



## lake_m

Just add your own name to the list..makes it easier.

Kennyboy993

lake_m

DougalMcGuire

donblacc

MSM

beany

Apache64

Buckulus

Bogwoppit


----------



## Aidy

I'm game for this









Kennyboy993

lake_m

DougalMcGuire

donblacc

MSM

beany

Apache64

Buckulus

Bogwoppit

Aidy


----------



## mrbagel

Aidy said:


> I'm game for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kennyboy993
> 
> lake_m
> 
> DougalMcGuire
> 
> donblacc
> 
> MSM
> 
> beany
> 
> Apache64
> 
> Buckulus
> 
> Bogwoppit
> 
> Aidy


me too, if poss!


----------



## MSM

01. Kennyboy993

02. lake_m

03. DougalMcGuire

04. donblacc

05. MSM

06. beany

07. Apache64

08. Buckulus

09. Bogwoppit

10. Aidy

11. mrbagel


----------



## Obnic

Looks like a pressurised basket to me rather than puck resistance. Be interested to hear if this is a real advance on an already good bit of kit.

I'm also a bit wary about sudden release of a valve leading to kitchen coffee carnage


----------



## MWJB

Obnic said:


> Looks like a pressurised basket to me rather than puck resistance. Be interested to hear if this is a real advance on an already good bit of kit.
> 
> I'm also a bit wary about sudden release of a valve leading to kitchen coffee carnage


Yes, it's just a valve that stops anything passing until enough pressure is applied. Been mooted for a couple of years so should work as intended. Pressure won't be anything like an espresso machine...unless you have a tame gorilla to press for you (1 bar = 14.5psi x 4 square inches). Can't be any worse than mishaps with inverted AP brews.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Count me in


----------



## rippolaris

I'm also interested in one of these, tend to use the aeropress more than anything else so might as well pimp it!

01. Kennyboy993

02. lake_m

03. DougalMcGuire

04. donblacc

05. MSM

06. beany

07. Apache64

08. Buckulus

09. Bogwoppit

10. Aidy

11. mrbagel

12. Gerrard Burrard

13. rippolaris


----------



## Mrboots2u

01. Kennyboy993

02. lake_m

03. DougalMcGuire

04. donblacc

05. MSM

06. beany

07. Apache64

08. Buckulus

09. Bogwoppit

10. Aidy

11. mrbagel

12. Gerrard Burrard

13. rippolaris

14. Mrboots2u

It looks like shipping stays flat rate til you get past 15 items , then starts increasing so at 16 it becomes 68 dollars and then moves marginally ... perhaps bette value to stick to 15 items dunno... @Benjijames28


----------



## MWJB

01. Kennyboy993

02. lake_m

03. DougalMcGuire

04. donblacc

05. MSM

06. beany

07. Apache64

08. Buckulus

09. Bogwoppit

10. Aidy

11. mrbagel

12. Gerrard Burrard

13. rippolaris

14. Mrboots2u

15. MWJB


----------



## kennyboy993

Boots and mwjb on board. Interesting


----------



## Mrboots2u

No more interesting than anyone else trying it out i suspect .I have an aeropress sat at home doing not much , if we can get them for under £30 to us then lets give em a whirl...I like espresso , i just can't be arsed having all the gear and making it at home...I hope it's a less faff version than what the ROk promised , which was ultimately very disappointing in delivery.


----------



## MWJB

Mrboots2u said:


> No more interesting than anyone else trying it out i suspect .I have an aeropress sat at home doing not much , if we can get them for under £30 to us then lets give em a whirl...I like espresso , i just can't be arsed having all the gear and making it at home...I hope it's a less faff version than what the ROk promised , which was ultimately very disappointing in delivery.


It'll be more of an immersion with crema than percolation with pressure (like the ROK). You don't mix the loose grounds with water with espresso/ROK.

Benefit as I see it is a no drip, better fitting cap.


----------



## Benjijames28

Ok so, so far I'm looking at ordering at least 20 of these.

I will leave it a few more days for people to add their name and place the order.


----------



## jlarkin

Could somebody add my name, I would ideally like 2?

Can't get tapatalk to play ball with copying and pasting!


----------



## MWJB

01. Kennyboy993

02. lake_m

03. DougalMcGuire

04. donblacc

05. MSM

06. beany

07. Apache64

08. Buckulus

09. Bogwoppit

10. Aidy

11. mrbagel

12. Gerrard Burrard

13. rippolaris

14. Mrboots2u

15. MWJB

16. jlarkin

17. jlarkin


----------



## Missy

I was just looking at these, it's going to depend on timescale a bit for me... But I get paid (for the first time in 3.5years!!!) On 1st September so I reckon I deserve a little treat, and inverted brews without the danger would be ace!


----------



## Missy

01. Kennyboy993

02. lake_m

03. DougalMcGuire

04. donblacc

05. MSM

06. beany

07. Apache64

08. Buckulus

09. Bogwoppit

10. Aidy

11. mrbagel

12. Gerrard Burrard

13. rippolaris

14. Mrboots2u

15. MWJB

16. jlarkin

17. jlarkin

18. Missy


----------



## supertom44

01. Kennyboy993

02. lake_m

03. DougalMcGuire

04. donblacc

05. MSM

06. beany

07. Apache64

08. Buckulus

09. Bogwoppit

10. Aidy

11. mrbagel

12. Gerrard Burrard

13. rippolaris

14. Mrboots2u

15. MWJB

16. jlarkin

17. jlarkin

18. Missy

19. supertom44


----------



## ChristopherD

01. Kennyboy993

02. lake_m

03. DougalMcGuire

04. donblacc

05. MSM

06. beany

07. Apache64

08. Buckulus

09. Bogwoppit

10. Aidy

11. mrbagel

12. Gerrard Burrard

13. rippolaris

14. Mrboots2u

15. MWJB

16. jlarkin

17. jlarkin

18. Missy

19. supertom44

20. ChristopherD


----------



## kennyboy993

Is there any reason to believe this device (for a given brew time) is gonna offer higher extraction then standard aeropress paper and grid cap?


----------



## MWJB

kennyboy993 said:


> Is there any reason to believe this device (for a given brew time) is gonna offer higher extraction then standard aeropress paper and grid cap?


No. Don't think there are any claims that it would.


----------



## kennyboy993

So is it anything more than something to stop doing inverted and stop using paper filters?


----------



## MWJB

kennyboy993 said:


> So is it anything more than something to stop doing inverted and stop using paper filters?


Can make a crema like substance.

You could still do inverted without drippage when flipping & it'll be nice to have a better fitting, less leaky cap. I'd probably still stick with the paper filters.


----------



## Dylan

Not sure if it's changed recently but the website only shows $20 as a shipping cost as far asI can tell, making the total $35 or £27 delivered...

Guess it might still be a few quid cheaper with a group buy.


----------



## Buckulus

Dylan said:


> Not sure if it's changed recently but the website only shows $20 as a shipping cost as far asI can tell, making the total $35 or £27 delivered...
> 
> Guess it might still be a few quid cheaper with a group buy.


It does look like they've updated their shipping for individual units, but it's definitely still cheaper as a group buy

1 unit = €37.83/£28.77 shipped

20 units = €438.50 shipped, or €21.92/£16.68 each


----------



## Daren

Can I get in on this too?... Make me 21


----------



## Simon_S

01. Kennyboy993

02. lake_m

03. DougalMcGuire

04. donblacc

05. MSM

06. beany

07. Apache64

08. Buckulus

09. Bogwoppit

10. Aidy

11. mrbagel

12. Gerrard Burrard

13. rippolaris

14. Mrboots2u

15. MWJB

16. jlarkin

17. jlarkin

18. Missy

19. supertom44

20. ChristopherD

21. Darren

22. Simon_S


----------



## Daren

01. Kennyboy993

02. lake_m

03. DougalMcGuire

04. donblacc

05. MSM

06. beany

07. Apache64

08. Buckulus

09. Bogwoppit

10. Aidy

11. mrbagel

12. Gerrard Burrard

13. rippolaris

14. Mrboots2u

15. MWJB

16. jlarkin

17. jlarkin

18. Missy

19. supertom44

20. ChristopherD

21. Daren

22. Simon_S


----------



## Microlot

May I ask if you would ship to Germany,Royal Mail,large letter,international standard or economy?

http://


----------



## taxiboy

Can i jump in on this please


----------



## Benjijames28

Wow. I've been really busy past few weeks.

This has really taken off. Over 20 people wanting one.

I can still do it. Little bit of a risk for me, but I trust people on here enough that they would follow through with their request for one.

Bare in mind we haven't had any reviews of this product yet.

Having looked at the costs involved it's going to be 25 pounds each at least.

I'm going to have to take the time to package and ship all of these across the country.

Is this going to affect anyone's decision to buy one?


----------



## kennyboy993

Happy to pay upfront benji


----------



## MildredM

May be worth double checking costing. Out of interest I added 20 to the cart. It went overboard with import duties for some strange reason!


----------



## MWJB

Benjijames28 said:


> Wow. I've been really busy past few weeks.
> 
> This has really taken off. Over 20 people wanting one.
> 
> I can still do it. Little bit of a risk for me, but I trust people on here enough that they would follow through with their request for one.
> 
> Bare in mind we haven't had any reviews of this product yet.


It's been a few years since it was first developed, the principal has been tried before. I mean it can wear out, as everything does, but even if the valve fails, you still have a working cap until you can replace it.

We all appreciate your taking this on


----------



## Benjijames28

MildredM said:


> May be worth double checking costing. Out of interest I added 20 to the cart. It went overboard with import duties for some strange reason!


Yeah it's gotta be at least 25 each, I've just been looking.

It might end up higher. Doesn't help with the current exchange rate. I'm assuming the taxman might want to take a nice slice of the pie too when they arrive at customs.

I've sent an email to the manufacturer to see if they can make the product a bit cheaper for the collective. Every little helps. Here are the costs so far:

25 X product = 440 dollars

Shipping = 105 dollars

Import costs = 90 dollars (might be higher)

Then I'm going to have to buy packaging and pay for shipping at this end.


----------



## Glenn

As always a case of buyer beware

Not stating anything dodgy is happening - just that things can go wrong

This was not run as a Group Buy and therefore no remediation assistance will be offered should things not work out


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sorry am gonna pass on this its Creeping past the point where I think it's worth the cash.

Cheers


----------



## Benjijames28

Mrboots2u said:


> Sorry am gonna pass on this its Creeping past the point where I think it's worth the cash.
> 
> Cheers


You might be right, see how other people feel.

I mean it will still be way cheaper than if we all made individual purchases.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Thanks for offering to arrange this but like Mrboots I'm going to back out now as the price is a bit to high for me. Sorry.


----------



## donblacc

Benjijames28 said:


> Wow. I've been really busy past few weeks.
> 
> This has really taken off. Over 20 people wanting one.
> 
> I can still do it. Little bit of a risk for me, but I trust people on here enough that they would follow through with their request for one.
> 
> Bare in mind we haven't had any reviews of this product yet.
> 
> Having looked at the costs involved it's going to be 25 pounds each at least.
> 
> I'm going to have to take the time to package and ship all of these across the country.
> 
> Is this going to affect anyone's decision to buy one?


i'm happy with that, just keep me updated with what ya need from me! Thanks bud, appreciate your efforts


----------



## kennyboy993

Any more thoughts on this @Benjijames28 ?


----------



## kennyboy993

Have pre-ordered for myself.


----------



## kennyboy993

Got an email last night saying they're shipping in December.

Just need knock to get my aergrind sent now!


----------



## MWJB

Pre ordered for myself, made my first brew with Prismo today. Normal way up, long steep, 56g/L.

Used a paper filter along with the metal filter supplied (seems very fine, even compared to Able fine), very clear brew.

I generally brew on a drip stand, as I did this morning (made a slightly bigger brew than would fit in my cup, so wanted to be sure it wouldn't overflow)...DO NOT DO THIS! When the valve actuates, coffee initially jets out at 45deg...nice little puddle on the floor. Lesson learnt, brew on mug in future.









Otherwise, seems to behave as intended.


----------



## kennyboy993

I have a £13 customs charge waiting for me before I can collect from post office! Not happy

Good taste then MWJB and a bit of a crema?

Normal way up I assume is the way to go with this.


----------



## DavidBondy

I came to this late so if anyone has one of these that they'd like to move on the please let me know!


----------



## MWJB

kennyboy993 said:


> I have a £13 customs charge waiting for me before I can collect from post office! Not happy
> 
> Good taste then MWJB and a bit of a crema?
> 
> Normal way up I assume is the way to go with this.


Oh yes, forgot to mention customs charge.

I made a filter strength coffee, no crema, not even that keen on crema on espresso. Normal way up to avoid spillages drips with inverted (at least, that was the plan...).

Taste was OK for a 1st brew, may try without the paper filter for the next one.


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> Pre ordered for myself, made my first brew with Prismo today. Normal way up, long steep, 56g/L.
> 
> Used a paper filter along with the metal filter supplied (seems very fine, even compared to Able fine), very clear brew.
> 
> I generally brew on a drip stand, as I did this morning (made a slightly bigger brew than would fit in my cup, so wanted to be sure it wouldn't overflow)...DO NOT DO THIS! When the valve actuates, coffee initially jets out at 45deg...nice little puddle on the floor. Lesson learnt, brew on mug in future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, seems to behave as intended.


Are you using it then just pretty much to avoid leaks from side of the Aeropress filter?


----------



## kennyboy993

DavidBondy said:


> I came to this late so if anyone has one of these that they'd like to move on the please let me know!


They've only just started posting first batch David


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Are you using it then just pretty much to avoid leaks from side of the Aeropress filter?


Yes, pretty much & to stop drip through at fill when brewing normal way up.


----------



## kennyboy993

MWJB said:


> Yes, pretty much & to stop drip through at fill when brewing normal way up.


The device requires more pressure though doesn't it than standard filter and standard aeropress plastic cap? Therefore is more water forced through drink than immersion?


----------



## MWJB

I didn't notice any greater force needed over stock. You decide how much water you force through, if you get to the hiss (I don't, I got 200g out from 242g water in) you'll have about 1.5x the dose weight retained.

If all the water & the coffee dose sit together, it's immersion, irrespective of how much beverage you get (e.g. a CCD will hold back more liquid and it's basically the same method - steep & release). Plunging only seems to account for about a tenth of the total extraction.


----------



## MWJB

Brewed without the paper filter, don't think it really needs anything more than the supplied filter.


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> Brewed without the paper filter, don't think it really needs anything more than the supplied filter.


How much silt do you get in the cup without any sifting / skimming off the top?


----------



## kennyboy993

MWJB said:


> I didn't notice any greater force needed over stock. You decide how much water you force through, if you get to the hiss (I don't, I got 200g out from 242g water in) you'll have about 1.5x the dose weight retained.
> 
> If all the water & the coffee dose sit together, it's immersion, irrespective of how much beverage you get (e.g. a CCD will hold back more liquid and it's basically the same method - steep & release). Plunging only seems to account for about a tenth of the total extraction.


Have you tried espresso level grind? They emailed me and recommended that if I remember correctly.


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> How much silt do you get in the cup without any sifting / skimming off the top?


No visible silt& couldn't detect any siltiness in mouthfeel, had to use an opaque mug last brew, I'll make one & plunge into a glass tomorrow, see how that looks.


----------



## MWJB

kennyboy993 said:


> Have you tried espresso level grind? They emailed me and recommended that if I remember correctly.


My grind is somewhere around coarse espresso (for a longer shot)/as fine as you might ever go for drip, 1+8 on Feldgrind.


----------



## the_partisan

It sounds like a quick and easy way to make an immersion brew without any silt then. Are there any retailers stocking it in EU yet? Would like to avoid custom charges too.


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> It sounds like a quick and easy way to make an immersion brew without any silt then. Are there any retailers stocking it in EU yet? Would like to avoid custom charges too.


20min brews I'm afraid. 

Not that I know of, hopefully someone like Coffee Hit will in future, they have the rest of the Fellow line?


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> 20min brews I'm afraid.
> 
> Not that I know of, hopefully someone like Coffee Hit will in future, they have the rest of the Fellow line?


"Quick" in the sense that you don't need to do inverted brews, assuming the valve doesn't leak at all. So it's less faff in general. It should also act as a nice insulating cap for longer brews.

You can also still do quicker AP brews at ~19% EY using Tim Wendelboe's method with fine grind and some agitation after 1 min...


----------



## MWJB

MWJB said:


> No visible silt& couldn't detect any siltiness in mouthfeel, had to use an opaque mug last brew, I'll make one & plunge into a glass tomorrow, see how that looks.


Hazy in the glass, as you'd expect without paper. No visible sediment at the bottom. Feldgrind 1+8, no skimming, nor sifting.

EDIT: Spoke a little too soon, just washed up the glass and there was a tiny amount of fine sediment that had settled out since I drank the brew. Still less than I'd expect to see from a very clean French press, Sowden, or other metal filtered brew.


----------



## the_partisan

It's back in stock now, but it's $20 for shipping. Has that always been the case? Might wait until it's stocked by European distributors.


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> It's back in stock now, but it's $20 for shipping. Has that always been the case? Might wait until it's stocked by European distributors.


I bought 2 and I think I paid another £19 in duty & VAT.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

'Where to buy' section of website lists: CoffeeHit, Square Mile and Coffee Omega as suppliers - none of them are listing stock - maybe that's to come.


----------



## kennyboy993

Just tried my first one using aergrind at really tight grind.

Didn't go well at all - huge amount of sediment


----------



## DavidBondy

I'm still looking to buy one in the UK if anyone has tried it and changed their mind!!


----------



## kennyboy993

How's everyone getting on with theirs? I've not used mine since the first try.


----------



## the_partisan

I just got mine, and seems to work as advertised. Used metal filter brewing the normal way up, and no silt. One very minor gripe is that it doesn't quite sit flush on the funnel because of its height.


----------



## DavidBondy

Still hopeful of buying one....


----------



## kennyboy993

the_partisan said:


> I just got mine, and seems to work as advertised. Used metal filter brewing the normal way up, and no silt. One very minor gripe is that it doesn't quite sit flush on the funnel because of its height.


Using espresso level grind partisan?


----------



## the_partisan

kennyboy993 said:


> Using espresso level grind partisan?


I used drip grind, but brewed for about 15 minutes. I haven't tried to make an Americano type of brew yet.. I don't enjoy Americanos but my wife might. Any suggested recipes?


----------



## kennyboy993

I haven't had chance since the first poor results.

So if you're grinding course you're really using it as a way to not have to do inverted?


----------



## the_partisan

kennyboy993 said:


> I haven't had chance since the first poor results.
> 
> So if you're grinding course you're really using it as a way to not have to do inverted?


Yes pretty much, and less silt in the cup because of the better seal. You can also get a bit more water in when doing non-inverted brew.


----------



## Sheena_Lance

that' sound interesting, I wanna try it and sell it online too...



Benjijames28 said:


> I was thinking of ordering these in bulk. I was going to order around 25 and sell them on here and eBay for a more reasonable 20 pounds.
> 
> Anyone interested?


----------



## DavidBondy

DavidBondy said:


> I'm still looking to buy one in the UK if anyone has tried it and changed their mind!!


These are now back in stock at the manufacturer and I have ordered one from the USA so I am no longer looking for one here.

David


----------



## kennyboy993

IMO prismo designed these to be able to make a type drink with your aeropress that you couldn't without it - ie a shorter, stronger drink with a tighter grind.

I get the sense none of us has used it with that intent on here yet?

I tried on the first go with it but it didn't go well. I will try again though because I make a big drink with aeropress at work I've not been inclined.


----------

